# Fort Collins RC



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

QUALIFYING RESULTS:

1st #13 Jumbo
2nd #23 Charlie
3rd #1 Ember
4th #11 Angel
RJ #4 Foxy
Jam #5 G, #15 Henley, #18 Bridger

Great judges, help and club members worked hard.


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Congratulations Mark go foxy


----------



## vtelitz (Nov 2, 2009)

congratulations mark


----------



## rookiedude08 (Feb 26, 2011)

Any of y'all have results from the derby?


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Right On!!!

Ember and Foxy..
Congrats to the both of you..


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

rookiedude08 said:


> Any of y'all have results from the derby?


Derby will finish on Sunday.

18 dogs to the water blind in the AM
8 to the water marks in the Open
Sorry no #s for any of them, I am too tired to think.


----------



## rookiedude08 (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Hooray for Mark Littlejohn, Kenny, Marcy, and Bess. Open win FCRC.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

So happy for Mark!!!! That titles and qualified Bess. Sorry I missed the trial this week-end. :-(
Open
1st - Bess/Trott
2nd - Abe/Peterson
3rd - Stanley/Trott
4th - Henry/Milligan
RJ - Butler/Trott
J - Shiner/Milligan


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations to Kenny, Marcy, and Mark on Bess's 
Win ! So happy for all involved with Bess giving Mark his 
first Field Champion.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats on The New FC.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Hooray for Ed ,Jumbo , & Team Horsetooth! Mark Littlejohn, Kenny, Marcy and Bess.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Any news on the Derby results?


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Congrats to Ed on the Am win with Holland!!

Am
1st-Holland/Aycock
2nd-Bien/Root
3rd-Doc/Hare
4th-Check/Howard
RJ-Tiger/Boice
I'm not sure of all the Jams.

Derby
1st-?/Avant
2nd-Tavi/Shih
3rd-?/I think Avant??
4th-Deke/Fregelette
Not sure of JAMs at all...sorry.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Congratulations to Ed ,Holland & Jumbo !


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Alright Ed. Get that 2017 win out of the way early!!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

jollydog said:


> Congratulations to Kenny, Marcy, and Mark on Bess's
> Win ! So happy for all involved with Bess giving Mark his
> first Field Champion.


Congrats to all!!!!


----------



## dungdn93 (Jul 20, 2016)

Congratulations Mark went foxy


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to all!! New FC awesome!!

Aaron

*


----------

